# Hintergrundbild wiederholen lassen und gleichtzeitig spiegeln?



## shithead (25. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das Hintergrundbild einer Seite einmal wiederholen lassen. Allerdings ist es nicht Rapport-fähig, das es ein Foto ist. Deshalb möchte ich gerne, dass sich das wiederholte Bild spiegelt.

Geht das irgendwie mit CSS?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Maik (25. November 2006)

Abgesehen von den Microsoft-Filtern  filter:FlipH() (horizontal spiegeln) und filter:FlipV() (vertikal spiegeln), die nur der IE kennt und unterstützt, gibt es derzeit keine Möglichkeit, um mit CSS eine Grafik zu spiegeln.


----------



## shithead (25. November 2006)

schade  aber danke


----------

